# Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Error Outlook 2000 /WinXP



## Zedbeans (May 9, 2005)

I too have this problem (terminates in an unusual way) and the 'fixes' in the other threads havent solved my problem.

Uptill Sat, all was fine. Had one of those 'clean up (ad-aware, spybot), thow out (crap programs) and reboot' days and now, lo, Outlook 2000 wont run. 

1. It WILL run in safe mode
2. I did have ACT7 installed (on trial) and removed it (very messily as it wouldnt uninstall - probably becuase the trial period had ended. I wasnt impressed iwth the software and am less impressed with the mess it left behind!)
3. I also had Legrand (another CRM package) on, but it seems to have gone peacefully.
4. I run Zone Alarm, Norton Anti-virus, a router/firewall to the internet

So, what difference does 'safe mode' make?

How can I determine what is causing the runtime error? I've checked the event viewer and there is NO events at the time of trying to run Outlook.

There is an event at boot up that may be related... it reads 
Source: WinMgmt
Type: warning
Event ID: 5603
User: NT Authority/System
Description: A provider, OffProv, has been registered in the WMI namespace, Root\MSAPPS, but did not specify the HostingModel property. This provider will be run using the LocalSystem account. This account is privileged and the provider may cause a security violation if it does not correctly impersonate user requests. Ensure that provider has been reviewed for security behavior and update the HostingModel property of the provider registration to an account with the least privileges possible for the required functionality.

Is this Norton at work again????

Your help greatly (and I mean GREATLY) appreciated!


----------



## markfedwards (Oct 17, 2004)

I am having the same problems.

I think it is something to do with the mscvrt.dll file in Windows32 but I cannot find what is wrong.

Basically I am having problems opening Winamp, Media Player, Ner etc to view files.

I think I may go for a re-install of XP......

the .dll has something to do with C++ memory allocation. If you have instaalled anything newer, it may hav changed the .dll version, ans screwed things up. I too am waiting for an answer. Hope that is of some assistance...


----------



## Zedbeans (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mark, I've (hopefully!) solved my problem by going into add/remove programs, changing Microsoft Office by totally removing Office, then rebooting and reinstalling Office again via the add/remove programs - change office settings.

Dont know if that will affect the rest of your stuff, but as I could run Outlook in Safe mode it was clearly something in the start up switches/add-in's or something crashing.


----------

